# SOMETHING... Horrible



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Another nightmare vision from the brilliant but twisted mind of British animator Cyriak Harris.






I SO want to do a prop based on his work... awesomely disturbing stuff!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Now I'm dizzy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I always suspected no good could come from being forced to take home ec classes:jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Whoa.......


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow that is creepy, that would make a very cool projected piece


----------

